# Which grinders under £200 to check out please?



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this site but would appreciate some advice re grinders. Here's how it happened...

I only went on the John Lewis website to check out their Christmas baubles, but spotted the Heston B coffee grinder...this set me wondering. Help!

So, I'm a long time Gaggia Classic (modded with a Silvia wand) owner - maybe I need a new machine too?! Lol. I've been drinking pre-ground coffee as I've not had the cash to buy a decent grinder. So I think I can afford to spend up to £200 and would like a suggestions list of grinders to check out. Oh I'd prefer new or manufacturer refurb as I like a warranty.







Ta.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @smallblueplanet - great forum name by the way

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0866-iberital-mc2-auto.html MC2 - grinds great for £140

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/eureka-mignon-mk2-on-demand-grinder-with-timer-gloss-black-free-1kg-beans/?gclid=CJHd9M7p3NACFc617QodBYcDGg Eureka Mignon £279

Sage grinder is ok but not great, personally I would always buy second hand there's not much to go wrong with grinders they are a motor with burrs on the end - for £200 you could get a Super jolly even new genuine burrs are just over £30 if needed and you will have a commercial quality grinder that will roll on forever, its quite straight forward to personalise them and make them look good.

Cheers Jim


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Jim. Still really prefer new or refurb (which the Gaggia was). Am looking to get a list to spend many happy hours going round in circles reading reviews of the grinders, only to buy the one I first saw!









Have seen this Graef CM 800 silver/black for c£115 (inc p&p) shipping from Germany via

https://www.alternate.co.uk/Graef/CM-800/html/product/1084001?lk=6275

but I don't know if they're reputable?


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

The smart grind pro is a pretty capable grinder for the money. Some peoples view will be coloured by the original Smart Grind (no pro) which was far inferior.

The grind range is way way improved on the pro as you can hear in this video.











I have no affiliation other than owning a pro. Everybody on here raves about the Mignon so I am sure if you can stretch that's a great option.

One watchword, i have seen the prices fluctuate a bit on the smart grind pro. I got mine new from Amazon earlier in the year for £110.

So if you go that route have a good look around.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The grinder is more important than the coffee machine. You can make good coffee with a basic machine and decent grinder but now tie a decent coffee machine and naff grinder. Your £200 budget is not enough. new, that will only get you an MC2 or sage. MC2, sorry off you own one but they are dire. the Sage seems to be half decent. You really need £300 which will bring the Mignon into your grasp. Secondhand is worth thinking about. What exactly is a refurb> probably a wide down with a damp rag! A grinder, is a case, a motor and a set of burrs.....all are replaceable


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

A refurb by the manufacturer in the case of the gaggia meant it came with a warranty. I like the insurance that gives. Buying 2nd hand off ebay is just too risky and too much hassle if things go wrong - machine or seller wise.


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

mcrmfc said:


> I have no affiliation other than owning a pro. Everybody on here raves about the Mignon so I am sure if you can stretch that's a great option.
> 
> One watchword, i have seen the prices fluctuate a bit on the smart grind pro. I got mine new from Amazon earlier in the year for £110.
> 
> So if you go that route have a good look around.


That seems a good price and I like the look of the Sage Pro. Don't think I can stretch to the Mignon, but maybe Santa will be visiting!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

smallblueplanet said:


> A refurb by the manufacturer in the case of the gaggia meant it came with a warranty. I like the insurance that gives. Buying 2nd hand off ebay is just too risky and too much hassle if things go wrong - machine or seller wise.


Then do not buy from eBay....>! We have a very active sales forum that once you have 10 posts you will be able to access. Buying an item from a forum member is usually a safe option


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's 5 posts to access for sale items, David.


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> It's 5 posts to access for sale items, David.


Lol. Still prefer a new one, but I'll have a look, thanks.


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Ooops I think I've started this thread in the wrong section - forgive a newbie here.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@smallblueplanet Got a sage smart grinder pro for sale at the moment in the for sale section. It tip top condition. Only 8 months old.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

smallblueplanet said:


> Thanks Jim. Still really prefer new or refurb
> 
> Have seen this Graef CM 800 silver/black for c£115 (inc p&p) shipping from Germany via
> 
> but I don't know if they're reputable?


I spent quite a long time considering the Graef CM 800 from what I read and saw of it on video clips it looks alright, and for the price band I didnt find anything else worth considering for espresso grinding.

It just turned out to be a few MM to tall.

I ended up getting a Mignon and am extremely happy I did, but do understand this is 50% more delivered than your budget.

If you decide to buy second hand and have the room to accommodate bigger grinders it would open up a whole lot more grinders for you and I wouldnt hesitate in getting a pre loved grinder that has been owned for a while by a respected forum member


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://workshopcoffee.com/products/wilfa-grinder

love mine!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jez H said:


> https://workshopcoffee.com/products/wilfa-grinder
> 
> love mine!


Does that do espresso or is it strictly for filter

The Wilfa CGWS-130B Coffee Grinder - the perfect way to grind fresh for home filter brewing.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I know your preference if for new because of the warranty but Mignons have a 3 year transferable warranty if brought from Bella Barista. So, if you can find one in the for sale part of this forum, and is not too old (and was brought from Bella Barista), it should have the remaining warranty on it. There is another advantage in buying second hand (on this forum anyway) - the burrs should be nicely seasoned for you (they take a while to bed in properly from new.....)


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Does that do espresso or is it strictly for filter
> 
> The Wilfa CGWS-130B Coffee Grinder - the perfect way to grind fresh for home filter brewing.


it has settings for French press, filter, Aeropress & mocca.


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

PeteHr said:


> I know your preference if for new because of the warranty but Mignons have a 3 year transferable warranty if brought from Bella Barista...


That's useful to know. FWIW I often start looking at the cheaper end of an items priceband and end up somewhere in the midrange, so I might get a Mignons *shrug*







I did wonder though the first bit of a googled review I read said they were somewhat messy?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/blogs/news/118480772-kit-review-wilfa-svart-coffee-grinder


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

I have been told by the OH that the Mignon is a nice looking grinder (I can't spell aesthetically pleasing!) and so should I think that's the way to go I've got the go ahead! Lol. Now, what colour...


----------

